# My 2nd website attempt (revamp)



## ksm (May 9, 2008)

Well I decided to redisign my website and I finally came up with something that is more streamlined and "professional" looking that suits my purposes.

Photography is not my occupation but I do occasionally sell some prints. So this website is mostly an avenue to show off my photographs and a way to sell prints to interested parties.

I would appreciate any comments (good or bad) on the website's design, layout, navigation and accessability(sp?) and if you catch any broken links please let me know.

www.ksmdigitalphotography.com

P.S. For those of you that have visited my previous site please let me know if I'm headed down the right path with this redesign, if it looks better or worse......

The actual photo gallery is actually in Flash (and I have only put a few test photos in there for now) the actual site is HTML.

Thank you for any help or suggestions!


----------



## dslrchat (May 9, 2008)

Nice site, well laid out, the only issue I saw was with the "myalbum" secton
When you first go to it main Table just says "loading site" and you need to pick a gallery before you see anything.

Over all I like it alot.


----------



## celery (May 9, 2008)

The few shots I could see (don't have flash at work - sad old comps here), were awsome.  I'll definately check out your gallery when I get home.

But I was trying to find out who "we" was.  Your name is on the pictures and so I figured you're the only artist, but who knows, maybe you are a company and work with others?  I looked under "about us" but again, I didn't see anything that mentioned other photographers or people involved.

By the way, Yasou Ellinas!


----------



## EricBrian (May 9, 2008)

Why do users have to click on "welcome" to enter the site? Why not already be in the the site when they enter your URL.

Don't underline copy when the copy isn't a link.

On your About Us page, 3 out of the 6 sentences end with an exclamation point. Remember: exclamation points are used to express strong emotion. When they are overused, the it loses impact. 

Is your copyright watermark on the images when printed? If so, you might want to say so. If not, you might want to say so.

Consider making the header consistent across all pages. I don't understand why the header on the Photo Gallery section is different from the other pages.

You have some great photos on your site. I am very much in love with the 080422FLYING261-EDIT photo. By the way, give the images more meaningful names so that when a potential customer contacts you regarding an image, s/he will be able to remember the its name.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksm (May 10, 2008)

Appreciate the feedback. All points I had issues with myself that I guess I should try to find a work around for.

1. The first splash screen is a limitation of the host /google. I can't really get around that. The homepage has to be created with their WYSIWYG web editor and I could not get a page that matched the rest of the site so I just created a splash screen.

2. The different heading on flash gallery. Well I was originally going to have the whole site be flash. Everything would be the exact same layout but again a google host limitation is that you cannot upload files just pages so I hosted the gallery on jalbum and created an HTML site on google. In addition to that flash sites don't get indexed very well on search engine sites so I guess a HTML site was better anyway. This is the best I could do to match the layout between the two.

3. The "we" on the site. Well I am the one that takes the photos but its more of a group experience since someone is always with me on my photo excursions, usually wife or other family member, and they do help out with the printing too.

4. No the copyright notice will not be on the image but a discreet signature of KSM probably will. I guess I should state that the huge copyright won't be on there. Guess I thought people would understand that.

5. I know I need to put more descriptive names on the photos but I didnt have time to change that stuff. Just wanted to roll the site out.

6. About the flash gallery, I could change that so it loads one of the galleries right away. Just thought that some people might not catch on to the left menu with the categories and then think that the photos that had loaded initially, were all of them and wouldn't explore the rest of the photos.You think I should change that?

5. Yup I'm Greek. Yassou patrioti!

Thank you all for the suggestions and helping out! More suggestions to improving the site are welcome. Keep 'em comming.

Good or bad if you have some critique please let me know, if I can implement your suggestions I will. Keep the feedback comming.
Thanks again


----------



## ksm (May 11, 2008)

***UPDATE***

Changed the photo names to realistic meaningful Titles rather than filenames in the photo gallery.

Thank you all for the  critiques please keep'em comming so I can work on improvements


----------



## ksm (May 20, 2008)

Fixed some bugs that some people had found and added a few more photos while I was at it.

This is an ongoing project for me so any advice / suggestions / critique would be great

Thank you


----------

